# Regulator keeps failing



## voltatab (Jan 2, 2010)

I have a customer whos water pressure regulator to keeps going bad. I just replaced it 3 months ago when I noticed the pressure was at 120psi. 
She just called again and said that it was back at 120psi(how she would know that I don't know, I just heard the voicemail last night and have been wondering eversince)


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

What pressure are you setting the reg.? I have had some, that if they were set at anything over 75 they would not hold. It doesn't happen to be on a dead end does it?


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

What's the street pressure?

Mark


----------



## voltatab (Jan 2, 2010)

It was set at right around 75 if remember right. They wanted more pressure since they were used to the 120 the city gave them.


----------



## voltatab (Jan 2, 2010)

What do you mean dead end?


----------



## PlumberJake (Nov 15, 2010)

I've had to "reset" some prv's. If you tighten the bolt too near the threshold it will fail. To reset them I turn the water off and relieve the pressure, then loosen the bolt. Turn the water back on, install gage, then adjust to 60-70#. If you can't get it to work, you'll need to rebuild it or replace it.

Sent from my EVO 4G using Plumbing Zone


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

voltatab said:


> It was set at right around 75 if remember right. They wanted more pressure since they were used to the 120 the city gave them.





voltatab said:


> What do you mean dead end?


We run 120-130 here and I have the same response from customers, the pressure will have to be 75 or less for a lot of these reg's to hold, and the cust. just has to get used to it, or it's back to full main pressure.

Sometimes you run into dead end mains that are subjected to surges in pressure due to neighborhood usage causing water hammer.


----------



## voltatab (Jan 2, 2010)

I did not know you could reset a prv. I will try that today. 
Thanks a bunch guys


----------



## Yellow Badger (Jan 12, 2011)

The one I have here if set for more then 70 psi will not last more then a year. I set mine at 65 psi and never had any problems since then.


----------



## voltatab (Jan 2, 2010)

Oh, no dead end main here. But I think I just set it too high like your describing. Hopefully, I can save the regulator. Thanks


----------



## smoldrn (Oct 4, 2010)

I have seen it where the house was real close to a municipal water tower & 1 PRV wouldn't do it. The plumber installed another one it front of it & it was still holding 5 yrs later.


----------



## voltatab (Jan 2, 2010)

Ha.
Regulator is fine
Turned out they were getting the water pressure off of a hose bib from the irrigation side which isn't tied to my regulator. 
Still I turned down the pressure from 75-80 to 70-75 cause of my newfound wisdom - thanks guys


----------

